# my Top 4 for Marketing a new site



## springleap (Feb 28, 2008)

These are my top 4 methods when launching new websites...

(in no particular order)

1. Search - both SEO & PPC
2. Affiliate Program
3. PR - both online & offline (especially into the blogging community)
4. Social Media (using my facebook, linkedin, twitter etc networks)

when U launch a new website, what are your top methods for getting the word out?

Eric


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

These are the methods I've found to be successful. 

Blogging (two of our companies, including EnMart, have blogs)
SEO
Some social media, depending on the subject of the site. 
PR 

I would agree with PR and blogging can be tied together pretty closely. If the industry you're in has a flourishing blogging community, you can get a lot of publicity by becoming part of that. Unfortunately, I haven't found that sort of blogging community for garment decoration yet.


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

There is quite a big thread on marketing techniques already. Peoples top 5 marketing techniques.

Try and check it out if you can.


----------



## eProdigy (Mar 16, 2008)

springleap said:


> These are my top 4 methods when launching new websites...
> 
> (in no particular order)
> 
> ...


Craigslist is a another great option if done right.

Anyone selling T-Shirts through craigslist?


----------

